# höhere auflösung ohne kommerziellen X Server ?



## tuxracer (3. April 2003)

Hallo Leute 

Ich hab einen Uralten Compaq DeskproXL 590 mit einer leider modifizierten Matrox Millenium G200, welche nun bei Compaq Qvision2000+ heisst und mit den Matroxüblichen Treibern leider nicht funktioniert. 

Mein Problem ist ich würd gerne eine brauchbare Auflösung fahren ohne extra einen Kommerziellen Xserver kaufen zu müssen. (rentiert für so nen Opa nicht mehr  ) 

Momentane Auflösung 640x480 16 Farben und dies auch erst mit einigem üben 

Konfiguration mit Sax/Sax2 fehlschlag > weil diese Programme zeigen mir beide nur die linke obere Ecke der Menuführung, das heisst beide sind nicht bedienbar. 

Konfiguration mit xf86config und nachträgliches bearbeiten der /etc/Xf86Config hat dann funktioniert für obige Auflösung 

Nun meine Frage kann mir jemand beschreiben wie ich trotzdem eine höhere Auflösung erreichen kann (3D brauch ich nicht, da der Rechner das eh nicht bringt) und vor allem wenigstens 16 Bit Farbtiefe.
hab mal gehört das es mit frambuffer gehen soll aber ich werd nicht schlau aus den beschieben die ich bisher gelesen hab


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (3. April 2003)

*hmm* Tut mir Leid, aber ich wüsste nicht das der XServer etwas kostet. Du kannst ihn dir ja ganz offiziell auf der WebSite von http://www.xfree86.org downloaden.

Wenn du dich ein wenig mit deiner Grafikkarte auskennst (was kann sie alles für Auflösungen, welche maximale Farbtiefe, Chipsatz etc.) und deinen Monitor kennst (Framerate (horizontal, vertikal) usw.) kannst du die XF86Config ganz einfach neu schreiben und nach deinen Angaben einstellen. Damit sollte es dir auch möglich sein eine "brauchbarere"  Auflösung zu bekommen.

Links zum Thema:
http://www.xfree86.org
http://www.fifi.org/cgi-bin/man2html/usr/share/man/man7/XF86Config.7.gz
http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree86-HOWTO/index.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/de_DE.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html
http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/x11.html
http://wwss1pro.compaq.com/support/...=337&destination=reflib&prodid=204|Deskpro+XL

Ich hoffe ich kann dir damit weiterhelfen. Mehr kann ich momentan leider auch nicht tun


----------



## tuxracer (3. April 2003)

dies ist mir auch klar das der X server von Xfree nichts kostet, dummerweise wird aber eben die modifizierte CompaqQvision2000+ von Xfree nicht unterstütz :-( und der Matrox G200 welcher theopretisch mal funzen sollte geht nicht weil die Karte für die Compaqs nicht standard G200 sondern eben Qvision2000 ist. sprich chipsatz G200 und trotzdem geht der X server für die G200 für meine karte nicht :-(


----------

